# 06 brute force 650i with clicking in front end



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

I have just recently bought a 06 brute force 650i and was out riding it this weekend and was helping to pull a friends Rasor out of a hole when the front end started to click loudlly. After we got him out my brute force drove fine when in two wheel drive. Later in the day I dropped into a hole myself myself and needed the 4 wheel drive but the clicking started again. After I got out I tried driving in 4 wheel but there was not clicking even when turning. Thought maybe u-joint or differential lock? Any ideas?

thanks
Dayle


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

my 05 does that when in four wheel drive right when i switch into 4 wheel it will click but after that it stops i think its the diff slipping


----------



## Bigdog29485 (Mar 25, 2009)

My 09 750 does it as well. It happens when I am in the muck and already stuck. I flip the 4WD switch and it acts like it doesn't want to engage and makes a sickly loud snap/click sound as it tries to engage. If I rock back and force slowly, it might sometimes engages and sometimes not. . I find that If i engage into 4wd BEFORE I get stuck, all is good and it slips into 4WD with no problems and pulls through just about anything. I talked to my dealer about it but they played dumb. They said to bring it in and they would look at it. I did and they said they couldn't reproduce the problem. Of course not, they don't have a mud bog behind their shop. I have no idea what is going on with it but for dam sure, I went and bought an official Kawasaki extended warranty for 5 years on the bike. The dealer wanted $800 bucks. Buying on ebay saved about half the cost of buying from my dealership. That loud snap/clicking certainly sounds like something is gonna "SNAP" and break. Front differential work is mighty expensive when you are out of warranty.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

are you using the front diff lock lever? if you are then thats your problem it needs to be tightened up. it is slipping


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

the first time this started happening I was using the diff lock lever but it will click if I have the diff lock pulled or not. I have noticed a couple of clicks every now and then when I take off from a dead stop. I thought mayby this was from the super diggers that were on it but now I am wondering if it is something else.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

OMG! I CANT BELIEVE IM READING WHAT IM READING!  

these front diffs should NOT be engaged after you are stuck. they must be rolling to engage. the popping you are hearing after you engage it while stuck is really really bad. this is #1 reason for front diff failure on a brute.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

They were meant for a rolling engage between 2-10 mph no more no less the couplers will become burred after only once or twice then the problem becomes persistent you have to dissasemble them and deburr them to resolve it IF you get really lucky and it doesent bust the rear end like Phree said


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> OMG! I CANT BELIEVE IM READING WHAT IM READING!
> 
> these front diffs should NOT be engaged after you are stuck. they must be rolling to engage. the popping you are hearing after you engage it while stuck is really really bad. this is #1 reason for front diff failure on a brute.


:agreed: I saw this happen this past weekend. Random guy stuck in a brute... And he was VERY stuck.. He goes to flip it to 4wd and GUNS IT! POP!!! It was like a fork on a chalk board.. Diff was done. If it looks like a bad hole, don't try and show off in 2wd then engage 4wd when stuck. At that point your better off just getting pulled out in 2wd. 

I engage anytime I'm coming up on a nasty hole. A guy who rides with us is a technician, he says tearing *** through deep thick mud in 2wd also increases your chances of snapping an axle.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

^^^^Take this as the gospel I've seen it happen to a friend of mine who knew better but was half drunk and in the heat of the moment had his head up his azz. He did exactly what Txn Aviator said stuck in 2wd wheels spinning and tried to engage 4wd.......about a 2200 dollar (at the stealership) mistake, minimum 800 fixing it yourself and finding a used diff.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Been there done that, wasn't used to the diff, had been riding a yamaha.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

First ride on the mistress i forgot to engage 4wd and ended up in the middle of a HUGE mud hole stuck in mud and had to be pulled out :haha: I was also used to a full time 4wd quad , one time i was fightin my way out of a hole and my thumb bumped the switch back to 2 wd had to pulled out with my front tires on dry ground!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely wanna put it in 4WD LOW *BEFORE* you get in the hole!!


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

any one know where i might find info on disassembling the diffs and deburring them?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not the diffs the slip connector where it switches from 2 to 4 wd just a male and female spline joint


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

I noticed something after riding the last time. The inner CV joint on the right side of the bike looks kinda twisted. Any idea on how hard it will be to rebuild a cv joint and any know where I could find the parts?
Thanks
Dayle


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

You mean the boot is twisted? as far as rebuilding them its easy Parts are prob avail. thru kawie or EPI


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

yeah I ment boot, I guess my mind was moving faster than my fingers could type.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

If you just want to replace the boot and give the joint a good cleaning and regreasing, go buy the universal boot at autozone.
You cut it to fit, looks great, fits perfectly and is more pliable than the stock boot.
Make sure you have a cv boot band tool to tighten the bands that come with it else be careful removing the stock bands and reuse them. that's what i did


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

if its leaking grease, fix it now. otherwise you will be rebuilding the CV joint by the end of the summer or even sooner.


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

not leaking yet, just twisted


----------



## dayle (May 22, 2009)

just finished replacing whole axle. once I got it out noticed that the shaft was bent. pulled the inner cv apart and found the ball were flat spotted and a groove was starting to wear on the inside of the cup. I think there is more wrong than just the cv. After putting the new axle in I turned it and noticed that sometimes it would catch the grears in the gear box and sometimes it will turn free.


----------

